# SF Bay Area, CA Performance Shops



## Taka2005 (Sep 2, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a competent shop in Northern California? I'm looking for a place for header installs, s/c install, dyno, etc.

I'm already familiar with Synergy, Newtech, and Speed Engineering (Fresno's a bit too far, tho), but would love to hear of any others.....

Thanks!


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Force Fed Performance in Roseville and Custom Dyno Tuning in Hayward.


----------

